# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Доставка товаров из Китая в Россию и Беларусь с февраля 2022 года

## Бран Тиршах

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* в условиях введения ограничений рядом европейских стран? Ниже приведены основные варианты, но ситуация меняется каждый день. 
*Варианты по полным контейнерам (FCL) с февраля 2022 г:*Через Дальний Восток
Морем до Владивостока/Находки, далее -  железной дорогой до Москвы/Минска/Санкт-Петербурга/Екатеринбурга/Ростова.Прямое ЖД
из Китая через Забайкальск/Достык

----------

